
Twitter Ex-CEO Costolo Plans Fitness Startup, Joins VC Firm - pavornyoh
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-19/twitter-ex-ceo-costolo-plans-fitness-startup-joins-vc-firm
======
tptacek
Dick Costolo has been a startup person since the mid-90s; one of his first
companies, BurningDoor, was hosted at the ISP I ran tech for. He's a good guy.
Or, I mean, he was last time I talked to him.

~~~
jroseattle
I knew Dick when he was at FeedBurner (before they were acquired.) He's been a
pretty good guy for quite a while.

------
akhilcacharya
This is very interesting, but one thing from the announcements was very
interesting to me - is it common for people to release press releases by
screenshotting the notes on their phones?

~~~
nathancahill
It's common to tweet screenshots of notes to get around the 140 character
limit on Twitter. This wasn't a press release.

~~~
achow
Yes. Jack Dorsey did exactly the same when announcing the plan for removal of
140 character limit.

[https://twitter.com/jack/status/684496529621557248/photo/1?r...](https://twitter.com/jack/status/684496529621557248/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw)

------
larrymyers
Sounds like a startup I used to work for here in Chicago:
[https://www.retrofitme.com/howitworks](https://www.retrofitme.com/howitworks)

While expensive, the combination of tech and actual trained wellness experts
was very successful and getting people to adopt healthier lifestyles.

------
dang
The vitriol in a bunch of these comments makes me ashamed of this community.

If you just want to be mean about someone, kindly do it elsewhere.

~~~
commentzorro
Maybe you're seeing this because so many startups these days seem to target
upper middle class millennials by stepping between them and how they spend
their money: start-up leeches. They do little except skim money going some
place else under the "social" moniker by targeting people who are (1)
unmarried, (2) mostly 18-34, and (3) have disposable income. They may even
truly provide temporary value to that narrow community, but they're societal
insulators building more of a divide between the upper middle class and the
poor, between the young and the old, and between the haves and the have nots.

After all these years of stepping in the middle, maybe we want to see some of
the VCs not targeting skimming money going some place else but instead,
creating a startup that doesn't concentrate on "bringing the most money to
founders and shareholders" but moves society around others who do. Even if
that means their startup won't get them a seat at the billionaire's table.

\--eat the rich Are we getting hungry yet?

~~~
dang
I think you're mostly projecting here. Even if you were right, though, trying
to get the rage needle in the red is the wrong way to approach the subject
here. The HN community is genuinely interested in these problems.

------
trollian
So many clichés in one headline...

------
iamleppert
"Fun & Social" !

Great, another way to tell the world about how many miles you walked...

Excuse me please while I go live in a yurt...

------
melted
This is the default startup idea for people who don't know what to do. :-)

~~~
w1ntermute
Either fitness or travel planning:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10923143](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10923143)

~~~
rdl
Not photo management?

------
lvs
"Twitter Ex-CEO Costolo Has No Great Ideas, Plans Fitness Startup, Joins VC
Firm Instead"

